# 'The British Invasion - The Road to the 202 Olympia Showdown'



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

After the huge success of the last thread, I have decided to start another thread to superceed it; 'The British Invasion - The Road to the 202 Olympia Showdown'

I am sure veryone would agree that both Lee and John's performance at the Tampa and Europa were hugely motivating and inspiring to all UK bodybuilders.

What they have both achieved is quite staggering and seeing them first hand at the Europa was a real dream for me.

This thread is all about Lee and John's preparations for the Olympia Showdown in Las Vegas at the end of September.

With around 5 weeks to go both boys are back home now, making their final preparations for what will be their biggest show to date!!

Flex is also getting ready to step on stage in 3 weeks time at the Atlantic City Pro and after speaking to Neil and Flex out in Dallas, Flex will be along side them for sure after making phenominal progress in the last 10 months.

After speaking to Lee I also wanted to be the first to announce that Lee, John and the Welsh Wizzard himself, Neil, will be conducting 3 pre Olympia Seminars after the Welsh show.

The first will be at John's Evolution Gym in Rochdale, the second at Lee's Severnside Gym in Gloucester and the third at Jordon Jones' J2 gym in Cardiff.

This will be a fantastic opportunity to learn form the countries best and support the boys literally days from their first Olympia. I am sure they will also be posing and showing off the conditioning that set both of them apart from the rest of the competitors in their recent qualifiers.

The price will be £10 for each seminar, a mere snip when you consider the quality and wisdom on show, and the dates will be announced very shortly! :beer:

I am so happy that I chose this year to go out to the Olympia with my wife and even happier knowing that 2 of my friends will be up there mixing it with the Worlds best.

I know I speak for everyone when I wish Lee, John and Flex all the very best for the next 5 weeks and know that there really will be a true 'British Invasion' in Las Vegas this Olympia time!!!!!! :thumb:

LETS FCUKIN AV IT BOYZ!!!!!!!!!!

J


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

WHOOP WHOOP, good luck boys :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Cant wait to see how you get on  bring the titles back to Britain i say :thumb:


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

Cool, john dropped off a bit between th 2 shows hope he can come in fuller and hard, can't wait to see flex up there and great experience for lee, the o is still the most prestigous


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Mr Incredible said:


> Cool, john dropped off a bit between th 2 shows hope he can come in fuller and hard, can't wait to see flex up there and great experience for lee, the o is still the most prestigous


are you sure. I thought John held his condition well and Lee improved his.


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

just as already mentioned well done and good luck.

i seen flex in may and he was looking good


----------



## ProPowell (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi Everyone.

Hope you enjoy this thread as much as the previous one. I will try to post as much as I can as I prepare for the biggest show of my career.

I'll just breif you where I am at now. I started my prep 6am Sunday morning doing 1 hour cardio at the hotel in Dallas stayed on my diet and have done cardio every day since. Went right back to my precontest foods straight after the show. Had my first cheat meal with my family at Nando's when I got back and then I have been easing back into my training this week. I decided not to come off the diet as I could easily gain 30lbs in two days if I put my nose bag on, but sod that it took me 20 weeks to get it off. Plus I am not craving anything nor am I hungry so why eat junk just for the sake of it.

Just drinking tons of water now to get body back into balance and depleting and loading two weeks in a row has took it's toll, so need to get sodium, potassium and glycogen levels back to normal and feel healthy.

I am not sleeping much as am still buzzing and wake up at night and make sure the past two weeks wasn't just a dream 

And I am not going hammer and tong training as my body fat is too low and I don't want to get catabolic. Just doing an easy hour on the treadmill and eat my normal diet meals, train just short of failure but squeezing every rep as hard as I can.

I feel that just being on my diet an extra 5 weeks will bring me in, even in better condition and I plan on really improving my posing and presentation. So I will be driving down to see Neil every 2 weeks for some hard posing sessions as he feels there are alot of poses that I could do to enhance my strengths of symmetry and shape even more.

Well thats where I am at now. Here is a pic taken in Golds gym in Dallas on the morning of the Europa weighing 195lbs (13st 13lbs).

The Seminars will be done during the week after the Welsh and I will provide more details when I speak with Neil. But Please come along and ask us questions, this is your chance to learn some new things and also see us pose just days away from the Olympia, so please don't miss it - Get in your bloody car and treat youself to some REAL in the Flesh knowledge.

Thanks

Lee


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mr Incredible said:


> Cool, john dropped off a bit between th 2 shows hope he can come in fuller and hard, can't wait to see flex up there and great experience for lee, the o is still the most prestigous


Hahahahaha you for real? :lol: :lol: :lol:

That is the funniest thing I have ever heard.

Fuller and harder :confused1:

John was like granite. Both Shawn Ray and George Farah couldn't believe his conditioning:thumbup1:



ProPowell said:


> Well thats where I am at now. Here is a pic taken in Golds gym in Dallas on the morning of the Europa weighing 195lbs (13st 13lbs).


pure class Lee to weigh that amount yet look like you weigh 20lbs more...



ProPowell said:


> The Seminars will be done during the week after the Welsh and I will provide more details when I speak with Neil. But Please come along and ask us questions, this is your chance to learn some new things and also see us pose just days away from the Olympia, so please don't miss it - Get in your bloody car and treat youself to some REAL in the Flesh knowledge.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Lee


if the date is good i will come to the one at your gym Lee as i will be in the area working that week....


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

Looking fcuking amazing mr powell,And a true gentlemen when i spoke to you at the expo you were,nt in a hurry to brush me off,I truelly hope all goes well for all the lads at the olympia..What a happy man you must be going on stage with A friend and not any stage the olympia stage.Good luck...


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Awesome guys, looking forward to this thread


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Can't wait to follow this thread i followed all the way through the other thread. Both of you are true inspirations to all bodybuilders. Congratulations again guys and good luck


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Look incredible in that picture. Simply incredible!


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes, this is great to have the UK's top up there at the O.


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Depressingly good side chest shot! All the best for the 202 guys, a few of us are heading out for the show so hopefully we'll get chance to say hi.


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> Hahahahaha you for real? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> That is the funniest thing I have ever heard.
> 
> ...


Well its an opinion lol!

But yeah he definitely dropped off from what I've seen, not saying he wasn't granite, he still looked good. Anyway I'm sure he can bring it for the O, can't wait to see him there I'm really happy for the guy and for lee.


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

dixie normus said:


> are you sure. I thought John held his condition well and Lee improved his.


 just saying I thought he looked better in the first show, shoulfa said harder not hard in my post. JH always has good conditioning so its all relative


----------



## John Hodgson (Jan 17, 2007)

So here we go again. To be honest I never depart from my basic healthy food after any show this avoids any uncomfortable rebound. I always remember after the first year I competed back in 1993 I put on 28lbs in 3 days after the showmg: talk about retention of water. Never again!!

Like Lee training and cardio has to be at a sensible pace as I am at very low levels of bodfat, nice place to be albeit a little tiring but be worth it.....Dam I'm at the Mr O for Pete's sake, I'm having a chuckle to myself as it sounds strange!!

Last night I was on BBC 5 Live radio at just short of 1am in the morning doing an interview in the BBC Manchester studio. They contacted me and was asked to go on at the 11th hr.The presenter was trying to trip me up a little but I won him round in the end.

I have been extremely tired this week it really does knock the stuffing out of you traveling and competing on the bounce. These Americans have it easy compared to those of us who have to travel so far but you just get on with it and do the job. I feel I could have done with another day of carbs for the second show as I need the carbs and could of been a little fuller, but still condition wise apart from take my skin off not a great deal more I could do. Must admit Neil saw me 4wks out from the show when I decided to see him for his opinion for the first time and he said then "John you will be the hardest and most conditioned guy up there bar none, even at this stage". I did avoid cardio this morning as I was simply shattered, I did get in late from the radio interview so catching up today on rest.

Regards the pre Olympia seminar's the first one will be at my gym (the floor above the gym) at 7pm on the Monday 14th September - entry £10

For details of where the gym is visit the website www.evogym.co.uk

The seminar will be well worth it, plus we need the gambling money:whistling:

John


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Just think boys, only another 4 weeks and 2 days till you load again!!!!! :beer:

I expect like me, after the UK's last year, I looked forward to dieting again after the show; I remember thinking all I wanted was some turkey and veg but instead got dragged to a curry house. I was so stuffed. My stomach looked like a huge turtle shell!!!

How you can go from craving carbs SO much to wishing you were depleting again in such a short time is mindblowing!!??

You both did the best thing and stayed on your diets after Dallas. Although a few days eating would have ballooned you up, you would have got it back within a week or so but like me, it's more of a 'head' thing and having your heads in the wrong place for the final few weeks is definately not what you guys want!!

Best of luck with diet and training over the next few weeks. Lee made a very important point here which I am now stressing to some of my guys in the final few weeks; dont push it too hard in the gym. Just go to 'form fade' that way you wont be eating into tissue and going catabolic in the final few weeks when levels are low and joints are low on protective fats.

Great advice from you Lee. :thumb:

J


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

This is going the be ace. Best of luck lads,let hope there is a streaming of the olympia


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

The photo of Lee at 195 just shows this game is about muscle quality and conditioning as much as size. Awesome photo...

Best of luck to you both at the O...


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

John Hodgson said:


> So here we go again. To be honest I never depart from my basic healthy food after any show this avoids any uncomfortable rebound. I always remember after the first year I competed back in 1993 I put on 28lbs in 3 days after the showmg: talk about retention of water. Never again!!
> 
> Like Lee training and cardio has to be at a sensible pace as I am at very low levels of bodfat, nice place to be albeit a little tiring but be worth it.....Dam I'm at the Mr O for Pete's sake, I'm having a chuckle to myself as it sounds strange!!
> 
> ...


Well done Pal, your doing us proud, loved your interview with Jumbo Palumbo. Enjoy every minute and give us ye best at The Olymnpia, not many stepped on that stage pal so your making history just by being there.

Be lucky son!


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

ProPowell said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> Hope you enjoy this thread as much as the previous one. I will try to post as much as I can as I prepare for the biggest show of my career.
> 
> ...


SPEACHLESS, absolutely AWESOME !!!! Just been studying that picture for the last 10 minutes and one of the women in my office (who doesn't like the bodybuilding look) said "Wow, he looks great, like he's been calved from stone", she didn't like your choice in headwear though mate haha!

Good luck to you John and Flex...! :beer:


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS to both of you!!

all going well i will see you on the 14th


----------



## ProPowell (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi everyone just a quick update as to how things are going.

Checked my weight on Sunday morning and was 199lbs, so I haven't had a rebound as I was 195 dehydrated on the day of the show. I have kept my diet exactly the same food wise, just basic healthy foods but slightly increased the carbs as my metabolism is so fast at the moment that it would be easy to go catabolic.

Everyone keeps asking me what am I going to do differently for the Olympia? The answer is nothing! I am just going to the same as I did for the last shows, why change anything? I am just maintaining my diet, training short of failure and doing easy pace cardio. Gonna work a bit more on my posing and presentation as there is always room for improvement there. As Mr Condition John Hodgson says 'Keep it Simple then less can go wrong.'

I am feeling a bit tired but the thought of competing in the Mr Olympia is all I need to wake me up. :thumbup1:

Here is a pic Kevin Horton took of me at one of the shoots over in the states.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Now that's a great shot. Back and white is always the best!!

J


----------



## John Hodgson (Jan 17, 2007)

Thats a great shot Lee. As I have said before I am a great fan of Lee's physique a real quality heavily muscled SOB!!

James i prefer the bLack and white photo's myself:lol:

I have upped my carbs to keep up with my metabolic over drive and I am on close to 450gcarbs a day. I checked my weight yesterday before breakfast and it was 193lbs and then again today and it was 192.8lbs. So even with all the food thats going in its a job maintaining so I don't end up losing muscle. Before I depleted for the last shows I was 190lbs so intend to deplete from basically where I am as I can come in fuller and ROCK HARD, so now it's a case of holding it all together and coast in....still tired but the Mr O awaits:thumb:


----------



## redneil75 (May 6, 2009)

best of luck to you both guys, you look amazing. john, you did well on %live, i caught the tail end of it and you certainly won him over. that guy nolan is just a bloody tabloid radio presenter anyway, not bbc quality imo.

as said, best of luck to you both.


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/console/b00m8qws

Its at about 2 hrs 45.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

hope things are going to plan for you fellas..any updates?


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

x2 for updates


----------



## John Hodgson (Jan 17, 2007)

Steady away as they say and just a matter of coasting in. Not really thinking about it and I'm so relaxed, so same approach as before, its the only way. Not much exciting to report but then again thats to be expected and all is going well.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

The Brits might not have anyone to compete against Cutler etc but the lighter classes has British quality throughout.

Both looking 100% awsome and inspirational.


----------



## ProPowell (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi everyone

Just a little update as to how my preperations for the 202 showdown is going. I am currently weighing 199lbs (90.5kg) which I have been for the past 3 weeks. Due to backing off on the intensity of the cardio which is now just a 1 hour outside fast walk first thing in the morning before breakfast and also just training short of failure, my physique doesn't feel so depleted. I feel my body has a harder look due to these factors. I look pretty much how I would after one day of loading which is a bit watery and puffy at night but every morning I am very dry (waking up for several pee's is a bit annoying) as fluids are about 5 litres of tap water a day.

Physically I feel good, and mentally very positive and relaxed, a little bit tired and hungry but I am 'enjoying' this prep more than ever. Neil has kept my diet the same and when I saw him last week he was pleased with how my conditioning was especially through the legs, glutes and hams.

My diet still contains granary bread, fruits such as bananas, kiwis, apples and blueberries, yogurt,Potato's, rice, salmon fillets and fillet steak- so I don't actually feel deprived or have any cravings and to be honest I have one cheat meal a week which I still can't eat all of it. It's always the same meal - Cheese Burger, fries, onion rings and cheese cake on a sunday night. :thumb:

However at 2 weeks we will start to pull some of these foods to start the drying out.

Here are some pics taken at 3 weeks out at 199lbs:-


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

wow is all i can say


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

agree with hilly...WOW...good luck to the pair of you... :thumbup1:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Inspirational mate. Would love to have a physique similar to yours one day.


----------



## ProPowell (Oct 25, 2007)

hilly2008 said:


> wow is all i can say





RJ68 said:


> agree with hilly...WOW...good luck to the pair of you... :thumbup1:





YoungGun said:


> Inspirational mate. Would love to have a physique similar to yours one day.


Thanks guys for your support, we hope to do the UK proud, so keep everything crossed for us.


----------



## danny_j (Jun 6, 2008)

Inspirational, just Immense!

Can I also just say to you all how much I appreciate threads like this, having only been training 17 months or so they're worth their weight in gold.

CAN NOT WAIT to see pictures of you guys on stage. Does anyone know if there's any coverage on UK TV?


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

looking fantastic

makes you look forward to the seminars even more you should be even better in person!!


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

AWESOME!!!!! cant wait to see you two up on stage at the olympia!!!!! give them hell and show them some british beef!!!


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Truly awesome physiques! Best of luck to the pair of you!!


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Holy fooooook! totally amazing dude. Do us brits proud.!!


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Looking great, good luck and do us proud lads


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

go kick ass


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

Totally speechless Lee , amazing !!

I'd like to wish the both of you the best of luck,It's going to be a great show.


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

what a fantastic look you have m8


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Love the fact you're eating cheesecake and looking like that   

Absolutely amazing dedication you're showing Lee, hats off to you. Best of luck at the Mr. O! :thumb:


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Awesome Lee.

Your on another level mate.


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

Those shots r insane!!!Lee u r savage mate............go and kick **** in the olympia!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

amazing pics Lee how does it feel waking up each morning knowing that in 2 weeks time you will be announced onto the Mr O stage.....


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

just echoeing what the lads have already said, just amazing...seems like to have a physique like yours, is just a dream for many of us..


----------



## John Hodgson (Jan 17, 2007)

Here are a some pics taken this afternoon at 2pm in my gym - www.evogym.co.uk

Hey got to get a plug in now & then!!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

looking excellent there john...bet you cant wait now....good luck fella.... :thumbup1:

is kerry going over to watch you?


----------



## John Hodgson (Jan 17, 2007)

Cheers very relaxed in all fairness the way I want to be. Don't know if Kerry will be there.

Just coasting in and taking the relaxed approached as I kept saying it's not life or death and just want to enjoy the journey whatever the outcome!! Will get a little giddy nearer the time probably:thumb:


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

well if you both look like this now i cant wait to see how you look on stage, you both look amazing.

ive been dieting for a few weeks and this past week i have been thinking about packing it in but after seeing these pics it has definitely inspired me to carry on and even try harder.

this is definitely on of the best threads to look at when in need of inspiration.


----------



## munkyboy (Apr 25, 2009)

> this is definitely on of the best threads to look at when in need of inspiration


This is so true. I've been questioning whether I'm going to compete next year but seeing you guys pics definitley stirs the passion for bodybuilding and stepping on stage.

I have no doubt that you guys will do damage at the Olympia.

Just wish the seminars were a bit closer as it's a bit of a trek down there. Might just head down though. When will I get another chance to see 2 guys up close who are just days away from an Olympia appearance?


----------



## John Hodgson (Jan 17, 2007)

Some more pics taken after back work out today. The old dog isn't finished just yet, infact this year has ignited the fire again:thumb:. Just waitin for the day to arrive and enjoy the whole occassion. Thanks for all your support and hope we do you proud.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Can only imagine how excited you and Lee must both be.

I'm all giddy about the seminar tommorow lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i love the granular look you have to your conditioning john, is it genetics as its rare to see on bodybuilders? (and i know its busting your ass to get that low in bf% lol)


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

one word m8 granite 

the brits are coming no doubt:thumb:


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

You's two look fcuking fantastic.I truely hope yous two do really well...Lee in my mates mates proyien shop there is a usn poster.And some fat guy said he.s phoyo shoped for sure.....So i whent on to uk muscle showed him some pics of you and he neally siht his pants..lol


----------



## Macca 1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

John Hodgson said:


> Some more pics taken after back work out today. The old dog isn't finished just yet, infact this year has ignited the fire again:thumb:. Just waitin for the day to arrive and enjoy the whole occassion. Thanks for all your support and hope we do you proud.


Nice Pictures John and you are looking really well Lee, good luck to you both in the US, going to be at the seminar tonight looking forward to it:thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

another thing that has to be mentioned is how both guys do so much for others, Lee was at the Port Talbot show all day yesterday helping out one of his guys from his gym 2 weeks from the biggest show of his life and he is helping others.....speaks alot about the man....good to see and chat again mate


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> another thing that has to be mentioned is how both guys do so much for others, Lee was at the Port Talbot show all day yesterday helping out one of his guys from his gym 2 weeks from the biggest show of his life and he is helping others.....speaks alot about the man....good to see and chat again mate


Never a truer word said.

Always helping. The man is a saint.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

tonight is YOUR time fellas..youve already done us and yourselves proud.....we all routing for you.... :thumbup1:

*GOOD LUCK AND HAVE A BALL........* :thumb: :thumb *:......*


----------

